
As coronavirus testing expands, a new problem arises: Not enough people to test - Ankaios
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/as-coronavirus-testing-expands-a-new-problem-arises-not-enough-people-to-test/2020/05/17/3f3297de-8bcd-11ea-8ac1-bfb250876b7a_story.html
======
bb2018
This is definitely a policy problem. The article (and others) seem to focus on
the theory that people don't know they can be tested - but why would people
like myself, who have barely left the house and show no symptoms, want to go
get tested now?

It mentions that Utah has a capacity for 9000 a day but is doing 3500. Why not
set aside 4000 a day for surveillance of government employees who still going
into work (police officers, EMTs, firefighters, etc) or pay the testing
companies to do testing for grocery stores or warehouses? Or maybe, tell
restaurants they can open up sooner if they do weekly testing of employees?

~~~
rogerkirkness
Test everyone over 80 every day!

~~~
ksaj
That presents a scaling issue. Having more capacity than currently being
consumed doesn't suggest there is even nearly enough to test an entire
demographic so often / regularly.

